# Employment with a misdemeanor



## emscrazy1 (Sep 26, 2011)

Anyone have experience with getting an EMT job with a misdemeanor on your record? I have an underage drinking charge on my record from a year ago and one company told me their insurance wouldn't cover me so they couldn't hire me.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 26, 2011)

Unfortunately, the market is massively oversaturated (EMTs are a dime a dozen because the training is so quick and ridiculously simple to complete) so folks with any sort of black mark against them are at a distinct advantage.  You're going to have a very tough road to go but unfortunately people should check into such things before going ahead with the training especially if they have a criminal history or poor driving record of any sort.


----------



## emscrazy1 (Sep 26, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Unfortunately, the market is massively oversaturated (EMTs are a dime a dozen because the training is so quick and ridiculously simple to complete) so folks with any sort of black mark against them are at a distinct advantage.  You're going to have a very tough road to go but unfortunately people should check into such things before going ahead with the training especially if they have a criminal history or poor driving record of any sort.



Well I don't have a poor driving record and I did have to do a background check before EMT school. I'm not really in a hurry to get a job. I'm only 21 I still have time. I am actually about to start the fire academy here in Tampa, FL. I was just checking around to see if anyone else had an experience with this.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 26, 2011)

> Well I don't have a poor driving record



I didn't say that you did.



> I did have to do a background check before EMT school.



Yeah, just to rule out felony conviction most likely.  It would behoove people to do a little more checking beforehand into a career field to see if their past will negatively impact their hiring prospects.  That was all I was trying to say.  



> I am actually about to start the fire academy here in Tampa, FL.



Ah....I see.


----------



## emscrazy1 (Sep 26, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> I didn't say that you did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wasn't trying to sound hostile. Sorry if it sounded that way.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 26, 2011)

emscrazy1 said:


> I wasn't trying to sound hostile. Sorry if it sounded that way.



No worries.  The lack of tone of voice and body language on here makes things sound a lot more harsh than they actually are....


----------



## jh0n001flip (Sep 27, 2011)

I have 2 points too..but the other one gets deleted by the end of this year..mostly ambulance company only accepts no more than 3..and lesser or no record is probably better. this is probably one of the things that is holding me back too..it's been almost 2 years now and still no EMT job yet.


----------



## terrible one (Sep 27, 2011)

i always tell people if they just want to be firefighters go into construction not an ambulance. the majority of FDs could care less if you're an EMT on an ambulance. 99% of the applicants are that. if you do construction, not only do you get paid double or even triple in some cases what an EMT makes, but during your interview you can talk about job related issues that they havent heard a million times before. just sayin'


----------



## jh0n001flip (Sep 27, 2011)

terrible one said:


> i always tell people if they just want to be firefighters go into construction not an ambulance. the majority of FDs could care less if you're an EMT on an ambulance. 99% of the applicants are that. if you do construction, not only do you get paid double or even triple in some cases what an EMT makes, but during your interview you can talk about job related issues that they havent heard a million times before. just sayin'



isnt 90% of the call is medical?


----------



## kevin1988 (Sep 27, 2011)

jh0n001flip said:


> isnt 90% of the call is medical?



Yes, but the primary function of a fire department is to fight fires. If you know how structures are built, you will know the strong points on a roof, where possible voids are and how fire can travel from here to there. Also you are more than likely mechanically inclined. That's a plus to a department as firefighters perform most if not all maintenance on their equipment and apparatus.


----------



## dstevens58 (Sep 27, 2011)

Taking back to the original post.....I can see the point about employers insurance company not wanting to insure you and I'm sure, with the offense, you yourself might be paying a little more for auto insurance.

You are now 21 and the offense was a year ago (at 20).  I would consider the offense in the past, however, you were an adult (legally over 18), but  not legally an adult for drinking purposes.

I can get on my soapbox with my personal opinion and say that if you're old enough to make adult decisions at 18, you should be old enough to drink....BUT, you did break the law and were cited for it (I'm assuming that, since it was a misdemeanor).

In the market where there are more than enough EMT's with "squeaky-clean" records, they would get a nod from an employer over someone with a point on their drivers license.  It's not saying they're better....it's just saying that they haven't been caught.

I would suggest for you to come up with a sincere response when asked about the violation and if the interviewer/employer sees that your sincere......I would imagine you would be hired.  It's all in how you present yourself.

I admitted to being young and stupid back in my late-teens and experimenting with marijuana, but my response to the question of "have you ever used drugs" has not held me back from three long careers (military, law enforcement and now EMS) ever and can pass any background check they want to do on me.

GETTING OFF MY SOAPBOX NOW
<<<<<<---------- Just my two cents worth


----------



## terrible one (Sep 27, 2011)

jh0n001flip said:


> isnt 90% of the call is medical?



it sure is, however, go through a fire academy and tell me what you spend the majority of your time doing learning about medicine or fire components. Then tell me what is more applicable EMT or construction.



kevin1988 said:


> Yes, but the primary function of a fire department is to fight fires. If you know how structures are built, you will know the strong points on a roof, where possible voids are and how fire can travel from here to there. Also you are more than likely mechanically inclined. That's a plus to a department as firefighters perform most if not all maintenance on their equipment and apparatus.



couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## akjim99 (Sep 29, 2011)

*Criminal charges*

I have one EMT that works for with with a similar past charge, and a paramedic with a juvenile arrest (no conviction) that plays havoc with the occasional background check.  Two things:  keep looking for work, but be honest up front.  It's rarely an "insurance" issue, it's just some bonehead who doesn't want a bit of extra work.  Two:  work to get your record expunged.  While it's not necessarily cheap, it will help you out in the long run to just make it go away.  Most private attorneys will give you a short meeting for a discussion of the possibilities.  Good luck.


----------



## Sandog (Sep 29, 2011)

terrible one said:


> i always tell people if they just want to be firefighters go into construction not an ambulance. the majority of FDs could care less if you're an EMT on an ambulance. 99% of the applicants are that. if you do construction, not only do you get paid double or even triple in some cases what an EMT makes, but during your interview you can talk about job related issues that they havent heard a million times before. just sayin'



Many FD's require all FF to have an EMT cert, take San Diego for example.

Fire Recruits minimum requirements are:  

    18 years old 
    United States citizenship or a legal right to work in the United States 
    High school diploma or GED equivalency 
*Emergency Medical Technician *Certificate issued by the State of California or National Registry Certificate 
    Basic Life Support CPR certificate  
    California Class C driver license 
    20/20 corrected or uncorrected vision and acceptable level of color vision


----------



## kevin1988 (Sep 29, 2011)

Sandog said:


> Many FD's require all FF to have an EMT cert, take San Diego for example.
> 
> Fire Recruits minimum requirements are:
> 
> ...



Every FD in CA requires at least EMT as that's a state requirement for FF1 Cert.

What Terrible and I are saying is a FD is more impressed with construction experience instead of EMT because they can give you EMT experience.


----------

